# Caught this fish Friday....



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all...



We fished deep on Friday. We caught this fish that we are calling a dog shark. It is similar to a west coast shark that we have never caught in the Gulf before. Are we calling it right or is this some other type of shark?









Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of the eye of this shark. Has anyone ever seen one like this? It may be very common as I have not fished this deep before.

We were fishing at 1,800 foot.







Ronnie


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

believe your first assessment as a Dog Shark or dog fish is correct. below web link has pictures and description.

http://www.elasmodiver.com/spiny_dogfish.htm

Mark W


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Karon said it was a Cuban Dog Fish.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, what a funny looking fish!


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *MulatMayor (3/8/2009)*Karon said it was a Cuban Dog Fish.




Please tell Karon thanks...or is it Karen? That is exactly what this fish is. I Googled up the Cuban Dog Fish and was able to see and read plenty about this fish. It was caught on a mud bottom just as I read they like. Won't be dropping on that particular spot again as that fish is the only one we caught there. 



Ronnie


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

No need to thank me. Happy to do it.

it was pretty easy to look up the fact thatit was a dog fish on the internet. 

Mark W


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid I guess my voice changed recently or something.:doh



> *Negus 26 (3/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MulatMayor (3/8/2009)*Karon said it was a Cuban Dog Fish.
> ...


Ronnie, if you kept the fish, dogfish sharks are edible (they're the major ingredient in fish&chips in Europe). There are a couple of dozen species of dogfish shark (_Squalus _spp) worldwide, and the Cuban is _Squalus cubensis. _Out of curiosity, did you happen to look in its mouth? This species usually carries a parasitic isopod (looks like a big roly-poly) in its mouth.... harmless to humans. The importance of being able to tell your dogfish apart- Spiny Dogfish (_Squalus acanthias_)are prohibited species to possess in Florida.

Oh, and you had it right, "Karon" is correct....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>







I guess my voice changed recently or something.









hey no need to call me stupid. Didn't know you were the only one allowed to ID fish.

couple of posts up.Already stated it was a dogfish - big deal - had the right family and genus missed the species (maybe) anddidn't need a marine biology degree to figure it out...

There I said it, andnowbecause i didn't bow to the omnipresent and all knowing knowledgeof "Karon" Istand by for the " PFF friends of Karon" (or those whoangling for a date) to rip into meand leave my body strown all over the internet universe.

Mark W
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya hit the mark there mark.


----------

